

Why Silicon Valley Breeds a Better Investor - ressaid1
http://www.distilnetworks.com/whysiliconvalleybreadsabetterinvestor/

======
travelorg
Breeds? Investors covered in bread could be interesting.

~~~
ressaid1
Wow. Embarrassing. Thanks for catching that.

